# Citizenship by naturalization application



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

I just received the Proof of Permanent residence and i would like to apply for Citizenship by naturalization. I have some few questions to ask:
1. Do you apply at any Home Affairs Office?
2. In terms of Language test, where do you do it.
3. How do you proof proficiency in English. Seems like passing English test is not enough to prove proficiency. 
4. Which DHA office do you advice as the best to use for such applications.


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

Thabani2005Zim said:


> I just received the Proof of Permanent residence and i would like to apply for Citizenship by naturalization. I have some few questions to ask:
> 1. Do you apply at any Home Affairs Office?
> 2. In terms of Language test, where do you do it.
> 3. How do you proof proficiency in English. Seems like passing English test is not enough to prove proficiency.
> 4. Which DHA office do you advice as the best to use for such applications.


I'm also interested in the answers to these questions.

Fingers crossed, someone will come to our aid.


----------

